# Un-neutered male behavior?



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

When I decided not to neuter Sebastian (at least for now), the vet told me about some possible behavior I might notice in him, like roaming, howling etc. Thank goodness he hasn't ever sprayed, though he's only about 7 mo old. One thing I have noticed is that he cries a lot. He'll just stand at the door or window and cry and cry and cry. He's always been vocal, but he's been super vocal recently. He knows where I keep his food and he'll stand outside the cabinet and yowl, which can be very annoying when it's not mealtime! 

I'm just wondering if this is the "un-neutered" behavior the vet warned me about? And if anyone out there has an unfixed male, what differences have you seen in him vs. a fixed cat?


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Hi there!

We've observed our boy kitties to be a little more calm. Our outside kitty stays close to home more. He may roam a little at night, but many times he's out there on our screened in porch at all hours of the night.

Thank your lucky stars Sebastian hasn't sprayed all over your house! This is a smell that you WILL NEVER EVER forget. 

I hope you do decide on neutering him. You never know if/when he might escape your house!!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Well he's indoor only, so no roaming, but I feel like maybe he wants to break free and roam, haha. I just wanted to clarify to anyone else reading this post that I'm not holding off on neutering him for the wrong reasons. I've never owned an cat that wasn't fixed before. When I took Sebastian in for his neutering, the vet discovered that he tested positive for a feline coronavirus that could potentially be FIP, he also had high liver enzymes and the doctor gave me some pills for his liver and said that we should wait. After doing extensive research on the coronavirus and FIP, I found that although they don't know what causes the virus to change into FIP, some vets think that a major stress like surgery could trigger it. Therefore, I decided to wait until Sebastian gets to the 2 year mark (I hope with all my heart he does) because most cats that will develop FIP do so before the age of 2. At that point, I will have him neutered for testicular cancer benefit etc.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Oh my! I understand now. Goodness. I hate that he's going through this. (You too)

I pray he stays well and lives a happy long life!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Me too  He's my baby. So far he's been very happy and healthy


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Freeway my new kitty .. was a stray that hung around for over a year before we could catch him.. he piddled all over my house , he stank , he fought with all my other cats and was generally a flippin nuisance.

Its now been about 2 months since I had him neutered.. he has become a clean sweet smelling housecat , who is a total lovebug and gets on with my other cats.

He is an indoor/outdoor cats like the rest of my crew .. but doesnt roam at all .


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Oh dear Carol, that sounds terrible, however I'm glad to hear that even late neutered cats can exhibit the same benefits! At least Sebastian won't ever be around other cats. I have a friend here whose cat is also unneutered and although she suspects that he sprayed while she was out of town for a month and someone was stopping by every day to feed hm, in all other regards, he's a wonderful cat. His name is Secret Agent Cuddles (quite a name for a cat) but he goes by Cuddles for short and he lives up to his name. I end up covered with fur every time I visit because he just wants to love me. Hopefully Sebastian is a cuddles type and not a pre-neuter Freeway type? :lol:


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Pinkerbelle , this was my first experience of neutering an adult male .... my kittys i normally do at 6 months.

The difference is remarkable , and pleasant ...of course Freeway is now a royal pain in the butt, being so affectionate ... :wink:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh my, I wouldnt' want to be in your situation. Hopefully Sebastian won't become the complete nuisance that most un neutered males become. I think if you can keep him in, thats half the battle. Good luck!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Kobster said:


> Oh my, I wouldnt' want to be in your situation. Hopefully Sebastian won't become the complete nuisance that most un neutered males become. I think if you can keep him in, thats half the battle. Good luck!


He tries to run free sometimes, little bugger hears me walking down the hall, waits by the door and squeezes through when I open it. He's never gotten more than a flight of stairs away though, haha. I wouldn't knowingly ever let him out...too many diseased strays running around these parts, also social responsibility. I'd never let him out if he could potentially be shedding the coronavirus. I've also heard that unfixed cats in single cat homes with no other cats in close proximity have less of a tendency to spray because their territory has never been threatened. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed!


----------

